# JAXB mit GregorianCalendar



## jobu0101 (11. Sep 2010)

Hallo!

Ich speichere eine Klasse mit JAXB ab, welche auch Elemente einer selbst erstellten Klasse, welche von GregorianCalendar erbt, beinhaltet. Diese Klasse hat selbst keine eigenen Attribute, ich erweitere die Klasse GregorianCalendar also nur um Methoden und Konstruktoren. Beim Abspeichern legt JAXB nun leider gar nichts ab. Also die Zeit und das Datum geht verloren. Wie lässt sich das beheben?


----------



## Noctarius (12. Sep 2010)

Ich würde dafür die Klasse nicht vererben sondern statische Utility-Methoden erstellen welche eine fertig instanzierte und konfigurierte GregorianCalendar Instanz zurückgeben.


----------



## jobu0101 (12. Sep 2010)

Noctarius hat gesagt.:


> Ich würde dafür die Klasse nicht vererben sondern statische Utility-Methoden erstellen welche eine fertig instanzierte und konfigurierte GregorianCalendar Instanz zurückgeben.



Das könnte man vielleicht auch machen nur wäre die Umstellung nun sehr aufwändig. JAXB kann ja GregorianCalendar speichern. Wie sagt man ihm, dass er das vielleicht hier auch machen sollte? Zur Not könnte man vielleicht eine private Variable einführen, die ein GregorianCalendar ist und sich selbst referenziert. Aber das ist irgendwie hässlich, müsste aber gehen, oder?


----------



## Noctarius (12. Sep 2010)

Kann sein, dass du dafür einen eigenen Marshaller bauen musst. Noch nie versucht eine abgeleitete XML Klasse wie GregorianCalendar zu persistieren.

Such hier im Forum mal nach XMLAdapter. Ich habe da mal ein paar Beispiele gemacht für Serialisierung von Interfaces. Das klappt ähnlich.


----------



## jobu0101 (12. Sep 2010)

Ich hab das Problem nun mal mit meinem Tipp gelöst und habe nun also einfach noch einmal eine Klassenvariable, die sich selbst speichert.


----------

